# QE2 Terminal



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

No not the ship although I would like any up to date info, but the 38/39 berth at Southampton, it only has two ships alongside until the end of the year.

My question is is this one a bit tatty now and due for a refit thus not being used or are the newer Ocean and Mayflower terminals now Carnivals prefered berth.

Paul(Thumb)


----------

